# Gyno surgery, what do I need to know?



## RaaX

PLEASE READ

I am having a gyno surgery in 10 days

Doc says it's keyhole liposuction and he said he might need to cut the gland etc and I am worried wouldn't thay cause a sunken in chest look and how do I recover from loose skin from the surgery because this is pubertal gyno and it's bigger than before now tbh.

I also told him to just have local anesthesia applied to the chest area and I wanted to avoid sedation lol because we'll I have bad anxiety and I feel like he might be checking my balls etc, you know people are secretly homos these days.... So he agreed and there's that but most importantly how do I avoid fu**ing my gyno recovery up, are there any things that I should request the doctor and also is wearing the vest longer better for recovery?


----------



## swole troll

push for the gland removal if you have any significant growth of it and or are planning on using steroids post op (at any point ever again)

im getting gyno surgery in July for gland development that cannot be seen unless i am very lean, 99.9% of people wouldnt even notice it then, the reason im having it removed is because it is a seed just waiting for oestrogen to get out of control so that it can bloom into full blown cones

your nipples shouldnt concave if your surgeon is any good


----------



## RaaX

swole troll said:


> push for the gland removal if you have any significant growth of it and or are planning on using steroids post op (at any point ever again)
> 
> im getting gyno surgery in July for gland development that cannot be seen unless i am very lean, 99.9% of people wouldnt even notice it then, the reason im having it removed is because it is a seed just waiting for oestrogen to get out of control so that it can bloom into full blown cones
> 
> your nipples shouldnt concave if your surgeon is any good


 But wouldn't removing the entire gland causes a sunken chest look not the nipples sucking in but the entire pectoral area around the nipple

sort of like chestbrah' chest

his chest looks like he is missing his entire lower pectoral muscle


----------



## swole troll

RaaX said:


> But wouldn't removing the entire gland causes a sunken chest look not the nipples sucking in but the entire pectoral area around the nipple
> 
> sort of like chestbrah' chest
> 
> his chest looks like he is missing his entire lower pectoral muscle


 No.


----------



## 66983

He needs to waffle weave behind the nipples.

They should remove the gland but leave some tissue behind the nipple, taking too much of this tissue causes the sunken nipple look.

The compression top is key to a good end result, it's also important because the two biggest problems after gyno surgery are hematoma (a solid swelling of clotted blood within the tissues) and seroma (A seroma is a pocket of fluid that sometimes develops in the body after surgery).

Compression after surgery will help to limit either of those problems.

The surgeon will give you advice on how long to wear the compression garment.


----------



## RaaX

Sparkey said:


> He needs to waffle weave behind the nipples.
> 
> They should remove the gland but leave some tissue behind the nipple, taking too much of this tissue causes the sunken nipple look.
> 
> The compression top is key to a good end result, it's also important because the two biggest problems after gyno surgery are hematoma (a solid swelling of clotted blood within the tissues) and seroma (A seroma is a pocket of fluid that sometimes develops in the body after surgery).
> 
> Compression after surgery will help to limit either of those problems.
> 
> The surgeon will give you advice on how long to wear the compression garment.


 Will tell him to remove some gladular tissue also then instead of just removing the fat like he said

he isn't really professional tbh but he is what i can afford here. Lol


----------



## 66983

If he just removes fat, it will come back the next time you gain weight.

The older you get, the more likely you are to gain fat in the breast area (as a male).

I have to say if the person you are thinking of using has not done this before, I wouldn't be letting him touch me!

There are so many things to go wrong from blood loss to nerve damage, sunken nipples to bad scarring.


----------



## art234

A skilled plastic surgeon is what you need and with experience in this area ,he should remove the entire gland as this will come back if not , again , a skilled surgeon will remove a gland and pack fat into the "crater" therefore no sunken chest , you will get a compression garment to keep the body fluids at bay for six weeks , after that you are gtg .


----------



## RaaX

Sparkey said:


> If he just removes fat, it will come back the next time you gain weight.
> 
> The older you get, the more likely you are to gain fat in the breast area (as a male).
> 
> I have to say if the person you are thinking of using has not done this before, I wouldn't be letting him touch me!
> 
> There are so many things to go wrong from blood loss to nerve damage, sunken nipples to bad scarring.





art234 said:


> A skilled plastic surgeon is what you need and with experience in this area ,he should remove the entire gland as this will come back if not , again , a skilled surgeon will remove a gland and pack fat into the "crater" therefore no sunken chest , you will get a compression garment to keep the body fluids at bay for six weeks , after that you are gtg .





swole troll said:


> No.


 https://translate.google.com.hk/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=http://www.gynecomastia.com.hk/&prev=search

This is my surgeons website.
I translated it using Google translate for you guys because it is Originally in Chinese.
Those pics of the gyno surgery at "treatment of male female breast disease" are his client results.


----------



## swole troll

RaaX said:


> https://translate.google.com.hk/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=http://www.gynecomastia.com.hk/&prev=search
> 
> This is website.
> I translated it using Google translate for you guys because it is Originally in Chinese.
> Those pics of the gyno surgery at "treatment of male female breast disease" are his client results.


 i know what gyno is lol

youve literally just linked me a photo of a guy with gynecomastia and then a description of it


----------



## swole troll

look

youre having gyno surgery, why did you pay and book and then all of a sudden get cold feet

why didnt you look into possible outcomes prior to booking in?

ill nutshell it for you (you should be able to do this as someone already booked into getting the op)

theyll liposuction the excess fat that creates the 'moob' then they will remove the gynecomastia (the gland) if you dont have the gland removed then you will have an even more unaesthetic chest as the gland is what gives the coned shape

moobs are more socially accepted than coned nipples on a male as chest fat can just be attributed to being fat where as gyno is EXACTLY the same as what happens to a pubescent female, so you are literally growing breasts when you have the glands and any time oestrogen gets out of wack they will continue to grow.

worse case scenario your nipples will crater but no one would even look twice

it will look something like this










but as others have said most surgeons will fill that hole with fat which prevents this from happening

either way it will look a lot better than gyno


----------



## Sub97

I don't think I'd ever let a surgeon near me when I'm the one telling him what to do - gland removal or just lipo etc. They should be the expert at this, not you asking people you don't know on a forum mate - not having a go, just my opinion.

I'd do more research (there's gyno forums out there that discuss and review gyno surgeons based on people's own experiences with them). Find a surgeon you have more faith in who will tell you what they're going to do and why, and can show you a photo album of their own work so you know what to expect post op.


----------



## RaaX

swole troll said:


> i know what gyno is lol
> 
> youve literally just linked me a photo of a guy with gynecomastia and then a description of it





Sub97 said:


> I don't think I'd ever let a surgeon near me when I'm the one telling him what to do - gland removal or just lipo etc. They should be the expert at this, not you asking people you don't know on a forum mate - not having a go, just my opinion.
> 
> I'd do more research (there's gyno forums out there that discuss and review gyno surgeons based on people's own experiences with them). Find a surgeon you have more faith in who will tell you what they're going to do and why, and can show you a photo album of their own work so you know what to expect post op.


 Lol i know just wanted you to see his client's pics and tell me if his results are good or lame.
I am having cold feet because i have never had surgery before of any kind before(other than Lasik eye) tbh and idk i just don't know what to do at the moment, i have already deposited money for the surgery so i guess i am going to go ahead and do it and will tell him that i want the gland removed along too.
I read that removing only some part of the gland tissue is better than removing the whole gland as it maintains the chest's aesthetics, Opinions on this?

This is what i fear might happen, that's all.

The Rock = confirmed gyno surgery, pics of him at 15 showed his puffy nipples and then he got them removed and his chest started looking like it was dogshit.

Chestbrah = never confirmed but can easily be told he had it done at some point, he looks like dogshit too.


----------



## Growing Lad

^looks more like he has very minor gyno as opposed to surgery


----------



## RaaX

Growing Lad said:


> ^looks more like he has very minor gyno as opposed to surgery


 Chestbrah got gyno again


----------



## Usmedicinemart

Sparkey said:


> If he just removes fat, it will come back the next time you gain weight.
> 
> The older you get, the more likely you are to gain fat in the breast area (as a male).
> 
> I have to say if the person you are thinking of using has not done this before, I wouldn't be letting him touch me!
> 
> There are so many things to go wrong from blood loss to nerve damage, sunken nipples to bad scarring.


----------



## Usmedicinemart

I think , Surgeon has a less experience. Don't take any risk and consult a reputed doctor.


----------



## RaaX

Usmedicinemart said:


> I think , Surgeon has a less experience. Don't take any risk and consult a reputed doctor.


 I know one other in HK who does it and he is board certified but he charges HKD65000(USD8359) and i am paying the surgeon who is going to do my gyno surg HKD45000(USD5787)

he is the cheapest i could find... i know there might be others out there who do it for even less but gyno surgery is unheard of here so yeah

not willing to shell out more money tbh and not willing to travel to another country with a gyno intact so i am f**ked

oh well, its happening on 28th april and the surgeon will cut out the gland and replace the hole with fat


----------



## wilko1985

I had the surgery when I was 15 on the NHS. They removed the whole gland and it created a slight indentation. it bothered me for a while still being a teenager but I couldnt care less now. If it does happen, no one will pay any attention to it and it looks a million time better than having huge glands under the nipple pushing them out.

Stop worrying about it.


----------



## RaaX

wilko1985 said:


> I had the surgery when I was 15 on the NHS. They removed the whole gland and it created a slight indentation. it bothered me for a while still being a teenager but I couldnt care less now. If it does happen, no one will pay any attention to it and it looks a million time better than having huge glands under the nipple pushing them out.
> 
> Stop worrying about it.


 You just made me worried....

I don't want an indentation.... Oh fuxk it... Idk.... Oh well. Can't back out now

I also told my surgeon that I don't want to be sedated lol... Read too many stories of what doctors say when patient is asleep..

I will be under local anesthesia only and some adrenaline etc


----------



## RaaX

This is it fellas(its currently 2am 28aprol)

Tomorrow is the day(10am,28 April) and I am going to be awake during the surgery(i requested this myself because I don't want them to talk behind my back openly or something, yes I have read too way news articles so I am paranoid), will tell him to place some fat tissue where he removes the gland to avoid a sunken look.

I tried to lower my blood pressure also and kind of achieved it but failed at the same time because the weather became cold here and I couldn't sweat anymore lol.

Went from 145/85 to 127/74

Heartbeat unfortunately never changed, it still hangs around the 100s, this might be an issue considering the fact that he will be injecting me with adrenaline.

Weight went from 81kg to 74.5kg, I eliminated all types of sugars and replaced them with occasional oranges/apples/mangoes to lower my sweet cravings and decreased carbs to the point of non existent(was probably eating 1.5k cals a day opposed to my normal days of 3k calories with no workout)

My gyno looks less severe now too due to weight loss but it still bugs me lol

Will try to take pics if possible while I am awake lol during the surgery.

Lol sorry for the long post, I think I turned this thread into my personal blog thing lol.


----------



## RaaX

Did not sleep today or eat anything the entire night and yesterday

. wtf is going on? Appetite is dead

got 0 hrs of sleep not even a few seconds....

still havent eaten my breakfast and i am soon onw to get gyno done

only drank water a couple of x

:/


----------



## zyphy

lol unless you get a top top surgeon dont bother, inb4 indented nipples


----------



## RaaX

In a taxi going home, surgery lasted 4 fuxking hrs...

i was awake during the whole procedure

my forearms went numb firm not movint them

will describe everything when i reach home.


----------



## RaaX

zyphy said:


> lol unless you get a top top surgeon dont bother, inb4 indented nipples





zyphy said:


> lol unless you get a top top surgeon dont bother, inb4 indented nipples


 He is quite knowledgeable tbh

i was wrong about him earlier wnd he did show me my chest when it was done, it looked good like lean as f**k

he first used injected me with local anesthesia

some chest layers s**t

this hurt a bit especially on my upper chest area sort of like turning a stick within me

then he used to ultra sound to soften the fatty tissue

felt no pain because local anesthesia but u could still feel the stick inside you and your brain ears ring so loudly because of the machine like u r going deaf lol

it felt warm tbh

then he used some rod to suck out the fat... this took forever and it didn't hurt 1 bit except for my nipple area

it was bad at nipples, I'd say like hitting someone with a fork

it was sharp and I'd tell him to stop, that's why surgery lasted long

kept on taking breaks and the last part was cutting nipples and taking out the glands

this was nothing imo, just felt like tugging with 0 pain and some scissor cutting sounds

the part that hurts the most id say is recovery... my chest feels like its on fire atm and i m laying down


----------



## irish86

RaaX said:


> Lol i know just wanted you to see his client's pics and tell me if his results are good or lame.
> I am having cold feet because i have never had surgery before of any kind before(other than Lasik eye) tbh and idk i just don't know what to do at the moment, i have already deposited money for the surgery so i guess i am going to go ahead and do it and will tell him that i want the gland removed along too.
> I read that removing only some part of the gland tissue is better than removing the whole gland as it maintains the chest's aesthetics, Opinions on this?
> 
> This is what i fear might happen, that's all.
> 
> The Rock = confirmed gyno surgery, pics of him at 15 showed his puffy nipples and then he got them removed and his chest started looking like it was dogshit.
> 
> Chestbrah = never confirmed but can easily be told he had it done at some point, he looks like dogshit too.


 Re rock pic , is that pre or post op ? I've the same chest but I was hoping it was something that I could get rid of by dropping bodyfat , it's kind of a droopy chest as opposed to pointy nipples ?


----------



## RaaX

Enda said:


> Re rock pic , is that pre or post op ? I've the same chest but I was hoping it was something that I could get rid of by dropping bodyfat , it's kind of a droopy chest as opposed to pointy nipples ?


 My doc says it depends on ur skins collagen after surgery to get rid of excessive skin lol

thats excessive skin under rock


----------



## RaaX

Took a shower today after a week of no shower because didn't want to get the area wet

going to get stitches removed tomorrow

swelling started to appear on day 4

my cheet has never been this lean its entire life and just seems off to me now like a feeling that it's unaesthetic

also i noticed increased hair shedding even my facial hair


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

RaaX said:


> Took a shower today after a week of no shower because didn't want to get the area wet
> 
> going to get stitches removed tomorrow
> 
> swelling started to appear on day 4
> 
> my cheet has never been this lean its entire life and just seems off to me now like a feeling that it's unaesthetic
> 
> also i noticed increased hair shedding even my facial hair


 I reckon it seems unaesthetic because its swollen up to f**k from surgery....

How bad was the gyno? have you got before pics?


----------



## RaaX

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I reckon it seems unaesthetic because its swollen up to f**k from surgery....
> 
> How bad was the gyno? have you got before pics?


 Lol i will post them once i am done healing

next appointment is 2 months later but I won't go cuz I don't want to pay him consulting fees just for looking at chest... i have to pay a s**t ton of money for medicine that can be bought cheaper over the counter at any pharmacy, today he gave me a silicone dermatrix gel to help with scar tissue and guess what, its only 15g.... 2 months course my arse so i am not returning

going to self administer now

i mean... he asked me about a histological report when i was still on the surgery bed(near the end) , under the influence of local anesthesia and some adrenaline etc, i mumbled yeah sure and i got charged for some useless s**t that I didn't want lol... heres the report i got today, the tissue he removed was minuscule too imo but still better than what i had before or soon i will find out when i start workingg out again...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

RaaX said:


> Lol i will post them once i am done healing
> 
> next appointment is 2 months later but I won't go cuz I don't want to pay him consulting fees just for looking at chest... i have to pay a s**t ton of money for medicine that can be bought cheaper over the counter at any pharmacy, today he gave me a silicone dermatrix gel to help with scar tissue and guess what, its only 15g.... 2 months course my arse so i am not returning
> 
> going to self administer now
> 
> i mean... he asked me about a histological report when i was still on the surgery bed(near the end) , under the influence of local anesthesia and some adrenaline etc, i mumbled yeah sure and i got charged for some useless s**t that I didn't want lol... heres the report i got today, the tissue he removed was minuscule too imo but still better than what i had before or soon i will find out when i start workingg out again...
> 
> View attachment 141762
> 
> 
> View attachment 141763


 Yeah skip it mate, not like you could miss any complications and end up with a f**ked up chest.


----------



## RaaX

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yeah skip it mate, not like you could miss any complications and up with a f**ked up chest.


 Lmaoooo hahahahahaha y u do dis hahaaha now i am having 2nd thoughts


----------



## anabolik

That glandular tissue looks fvcking horrible, like cancer or something!

Keep us updated dude, hoping to get mine done later this year.


----------



## swole troll

glad you didnt bitch out @RaaX

youll be happy once its all healed and the swelling has gone down

and they call it bitching out because if you dont go through with it you still have tits


----------



## RaaX

swole troll said:


> glad you didnt bitch out @RaaX
> 
> youll be happy once its all healed and the swelling has gone down
> 
> and they call it bitching out because if you dont go through with it you still have tits


 Lmaooo i was actually bitching out even in front of the doc when he started talking about some other method or something and I didn't understand it well lol but i went ahead anyway because it was now or never, i am the type of person who quits at the last minute so i want to change that



anabolik said:


> That glandular tissue looks fvcking horrible, like cancer or something!
> 
> Keep us updated dude, hoping to get mine done later this year.


 Lol ikr hahahaha, it was actually red as f**k when he took it out but it turned dark probably from the yellow liquid he placed it in.


----------



## SuperRips

Once it's all healed up you'll be buzzing that you had the op in the first place. I'm 14months post op and still healing (as in scar tissue under the nipple) but week after week it gets better.

My surgeon actually said that he didn't have to remove much fat but it was more gland but flat as anything now. No pushed out areola just nice and tight.

What I will say is recovery takes a long time and don't over do it straight away when you get back into training. I took 5 weeks off training and it was depressing. After 3 weeks I developed a seroma on my left pec and I can tell you it wasn't nice. I took myself off to A&E because I was really concerned but they said to let it burst naturally and fcuk me when it did it was disgusting. Blood like fluid everywhere, it actually happened during the night and obviously wearing your compression vest keep pressure on it so it was just waiting to explode!

2nd time around when it started filling up again I just took myself off to the bathroom and squeezed gently till I couldn't get no more out. It was actually coming from a soft piece of skin right next to my stitches. Once the seroma cleared up my pec went back down to how it should have been but it was a worrying 4weeks I'm not going to lie.

Just make sure you keep the areas cleaned and make sure you keep your compression on for minimum 6wks. Think I made the mistake of taking it off a few times during the day and leaving it off to long hence the seroma.

Any questions eye then fire away dude


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> Once it's all healed up you'll be buzzing that you had the op in the first place. I'm 14months post op and still healing (as in scar tissue under the nipple) but week after week it gets better.
> 
> My surgeon actually said that he didn't have to remove much fat but it was more gland but flat as anything now. No pushed out areola just nice and tight.
> 
> What I will say is recovery takes a long time and don't over do it straight away when you get back into training. I took 5 weeks off training and it was depressing. After 3 weeks I developed a seroma on my left pec and I can tell you it wasn't nice. I took myself off to A&E because I was really concerned but they said to let it burst naturally and fcuk me when it did it was disgusting. Blood like fluid everywhere, it actually happened during the night and obviously wearing your compression vest keep pressure on it so it was just waiting to explode!
> 
> 2nd time around when it started filling up again I just took myself off to the bathroom and squeezed gently till I couldn't get no more out. It was actually coming from a soft piece of skin right next to my stitches. Once the seroma cleared up my pec went back down to how it should have been but it was a worrying 4weeks I'm not going to lie.
> 
> Just make sure you keep the areas cleaned and make sure you keep your compression on for minimum 6wks. Think I made the mistake of taking it off a few times during the day and leaving it off to long hence the seroma.
> 
> Any questions eye then fire away dude


 Today is day 12 for me and my pec especially around the side of my nipple kinda pops out and is hard, is this scar tissue? Its so annoying, i have been applying dermatix ultra scar thing that doctor gave me but its practically useless

should i wash my vest? It stinks of a very bad old sweat tbh

my next appointment is on 8th july

i can feel my upper pec and has got minimal swelling but my lower pec is swollen and has no feeling like numb as f**k also the left over skin under the nipple from gyno is still there

i also take 15-20 minute showers per day, is this bad? I really don't want to stink of sweat anymore even tho my vest stinks...

there is literally no pain except when i try to use my right hand to touch my left delt or my left hand to touch my right delt(i only inject delts once per week tbh but ever since gyno and this pain i feel, i decided to switch to inject quads, I don't do glute injections and neither should anyone else, you're injecting right next to an area that excretes bacteria... lol)

these are the only things that happened so far


----------



## ashmo

Yes wash your vest every few days, maybe buy a 2nd one.


----------



## swole troll

only about 6 weeks out myself now

going to email through to noa in a couple weeks to make sure everything is still as planned

booked in and gave them flight details ect but that was quite a while back now


----------



## pandapop

Got mine in mid July too. Is yours with Adam Kalecinski, Swole?


----------



## swole troll

pandapop said:


> Got mine in mid July too. Is yours with Adam Kalecinski, Swole?


 not too sure tbh mate

i wanted him initially but ive since heard of a few guys going and there is another surgeon that is part of Adam's team who is apparently even more familiar with gyno surgery (has performed more ops) so either way im sure the standard will be fine so im not too bothered who removes it

my only request will be "full glandular removal even at the risk of indented nipple"

id rather come away with indented nipples and no glands than i would normal nipples with glandular tissue still present

but full removal doesnt necessarily mean there will be an indent, it just increases the risk


----------



## SuperRips

RaaX said:


> Today is day 12 for me and my pec especially around the side of my nipple kinda pops out and is hard, is this scar tissue? Its so annoying, i have been applying dermatix ultra scar thing that doctor gave me but its practically useless
> 
> should i wash my vest? It stinks of a very bad old sweat tbh
> 
> my next appointment is on 8th july
> 
> i can feel my upper pec and has got minimal swelling but my lower pec is swollen and has no feeling like numb as f**k also the left over skin under the nipple from gyno is still there
> 
> i also take 15-20 minute showers per day, is this bad? I really don't want to stink of sweat anymore even tho my vest stinks...
> 
> there is literally no pain except when i try to use my right hand to touch my left delt or my left hand to touch my right delt(i only inject delts once per week tbh but ever since gyno and this pain i feel, i decided to switch to inject quads, I don't do glute injections and neither should anyone else, you're injecting right next to an area that excretes bacteria... lol)
> 
> these are the only things that happened so far


 You are only into day 13 so a long way recovery to go yet. The horse shoe shape you can feel at the bottom (or side depending on surgeons techniques) should be where its healing after being sliced. This will be the forming of scar tissue.

The pain you feeling is the bruises and no matter what cream you use you won't feel any miracles it's a boring recovery process. Bottom of the pecs were numb for me to and this is completely normal - you've not long subjected your tits to trauma man!!!

Get yourself some bio oil and massage gently but only when it's comfortable to. If it hurts then wait it out. Massage the area lightly rubbing in a 2 finger circular motion for around 10 mins twice a day to start with.

Take your showers as usual but don't soak your pecs. I bought some water proof medical tape & covering and literally taped off my pecs whilst I had a good scrub because I had mine done march last year and then we started getting hit weather early so the tight ass vest was making me sweat hhaarrrrdddddd!!! Try a bath instead...

Buy yourself a spare vest that's what I had to do because nothing worse after feeling fresh again then putting the same stinky one back on. Ive still got both of mine in my wardrobe but £60 for the one I bought myself so can't bring myself to throw it lol.

What do you mean by left over skin? Have you got a picture you can post? Doesn't sound right...


----------



## SuperRips

swole troll said:


> not too sure tbh mate
> 
> i wanted him initially but ive since heard of a few guys going and there is another surgeon that is part of Adam's team who is apparently even more familiar with gyno surgery (has performed more ops) so either way im sure the standard will be fine so im not too bothered who removes it
> 
> my only request will be "full glandular removal even at the risk of indented nipple"
> 
> id rather come away with indented nipples and no glands than i would normal nipples with glandular tissue still present
> 
> but full removal doesnt necessarily mean there will be an indent, it just increases the risk


 I had his mate wojtek or whatever is name is, looks like a surfer lol but a real nice guy and more experienced than Adam so bet you'll have him. I asked him to take the whole gland out but he insisted he has to leave some but pretty sure he actually did take it all out. Ever so slight indent in my left nipple but s**t loads better than having puffy areola/nipples.

I didn't pay for the vest they gave me either, already paid 1200 or so for the op and wojtek bought me them in to try after I'd woken up for first examination then said to me just pay when you leave in the morning.....I actually forgot!

Couple nice nurses that look after you and the rubber cheese actually does taste nice, yogurt to!


----------



## swole troll

SuperRips said:


> I had his mate wojtek or whatever is name is, looks like a surfer lol but a real nice guy and more experienced than Adam so bet you'll have him. I asked him to take the whole gland out but he insisted he has to leave some but pretty sure he actually did take it all out. Ever so slight indent in my left nipple but s**t loads better than having puffy areola/nipples.
> 
> I didn't pay for the vest they gave me either, already paid 1200 or so for the op and wojtek bought me them in to try after I'd woken up for first examination then said to me just pay when you leave in the morning.....I actually forgot!
> 
> Couple nice nurses that look after you and the rubber cheese actually does taste nice, yogurt to!


 if there is a way of convincing them then i will be adamant that the whole gland must be removed

they may still refuse but i will of course argue the case that its my £1200 after all.

if any gland remains then there is always the risk of regrowth


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> You are only into day 13 so a long way recovery to go yet. The horse shoe shape you can feel at the bottom (or side depending on surgeons techniques) should be where its healing after being sliced. This will be the forming of scar tissue.
> 
> The pain you feeling is the bruises and no matter what cream you use you won't feel any miracles it's a boring recovery process. Bottom of the pecs were numb for me to and this is completely normal - you've not long subjected your tits to trauma man!!!
> 
> Get yourself some bio oil and massage gently but only when it's comfortable to. If it hurts then wait it out. Massage the area lightly rubbing in a 2 finger circular motion for around 10 mins twice a day to start with.
> 
> Take your showers as usual but don't soak your pecs. I bought some water proof medical tape & covering and literally taped off my pecs whilst I had a good scrub because I had mine done march last year and then we started getting hit weather early so the tight ass vest was making me sweat hhaarrrrdddddd!!! Try a bath instead...
> 
> Buy yourself a spare vest that's what I had to do because nothing worse after feeling fresh again then putting the same stinky one back on. Ive still got both of mine in my wardrobe but £60 for the one I bought myself so can't bring myself to throw it lol.
> 
> What do you mean by left over skin? Have you got a picture you can post? Doesn't sound right...












I am talking about this type of skin left under the nipple from gyno...

will my skin retract & overtime and give it a more square look?
will my chest look like this guy overtime lol? like no skin under the nipple which gives the chest a more square look?










i am not overweight btw, i hover around 12- 14% BF most of the time


----------



## SuperRips

Hard to see what you mean from them top pics but im assuming thats not you?

Maybe take an actual pic of your pec and ill be able to see exactly what you are on about.

you sure its left over skin? And not just where your cut has been stitched (forming scar tissue) or did you actually mean left over fat?

As for the shape of the pec then gyno surgery doesnt transform saggy tits into a nice firm strong pec, thats down to your diet/training and how hard you go to build that area. Like I said the recovery is a looonnnngggggg process as to how your pec will shape up and I can imagine you are constantly looking at it thinking jeeeeezzzz but lipo has a harsh effect and the swelling/bruising takes time. Get yourself some arnica cream and bio oil and take your time. Dont be going badk to the gym to soon though as you will hinder the outcome if you batter the 50kg dumbells straight off!

Im 14mths post op and my scar tissue is still there and raised slightly but as I say its improving. Slower improvements now but its still on the plus side.


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> Hard to se what you mean from them top pics but im assuming thats not you?
> 
> Maybe take an actual pic of your pec and ill be able to see exactly what you are on about.
> 
> As for the shape of the pec then gyno surgery doesnt transform saggy tits into a nice firm strong pec, thats down to your diet/training and how hard you go to build that area. Like I said the recovery is a looonnnngggggg process as to how your pec will shape up and I can imagine you are constantly looking at it thinking jeeeeezzzz but lipo has a harsh effect and the swelling/bruising takes time. Get yourself some arnica cream and bio oil and take your time. Dont be going badk to the gym to soon though as you will hinder the outcome if you batter the 50kg dumbells straight off!
> 
> Im 14mths post op and my scar tissue is still there and raised slightly but as I say its improving. Slower improvements now but its still on the plus side.


 Try looking at the area below the nipple.
Look at the skin, the upper pic guys chest ends a few cm after his lower nipple and the lower pic guys chest ends right at the end of his nipple.

I even circled the area lol....
when should i take my vest off permanently,doc says 6 weeks but i want to wear it longer if there is a chance of better skin retraction and what abt workout?


----------



## SuperRips

Ha Try? I have and Yes You circled the area but you wasn't clear when explaining what you meant. You should have said "I want my nipple to sit lower on my pec"!!!

The bottom of your pec is going to be more of swelling than fat remaining but it won't magically drop your nipple down to the base. More upper chest exercises is all you can do to try and pump it up but everyone is different. One of my mates has a similar look to that last pic and the smallest nipples, it what you are born with I'm afraid.

I left my best on for about 9wks mainly due to the seroma I had on the left pec. Went back light training at around 5wks as I just didn't want to risk any damage. I have a big chest and love training it hard and heavy but had to hold back and do some real light workouts.


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> Ha Try? I have and Yes You circled the area but you wasn't clear when explaining what you meant. You should have said "I want my nipple to sit lower on my pec"!!!
> 
> The bottom of your pec is going to be more of swelling than fat remaining but it won't magically drop your nipple down to the base. More upper chest exercises is all you can do to try and pump it up but everyone is different. One of my mates has a similar look to that last pic and the smallest nipples, it what you are born with I'm afraid.
> 
> I left my best on for about 9wks mainly due to the seroma I had on the left pec. Went back light training at around 5wks as I just didn't want to risk any damage. I have a big chest and love training it hard and heavy but had to hold back and do some real light workouts.


 Lol that's not what i meant about nipple sitting lower, nvm leave it lol.

When can i start running(cardio HIIT etc) btw.

I still feel occasional burning sensation that lasts from 5-10 seconds on my nipples


----------



## SuperRips

I was on my cross trainer 2wks after but not killing level 25  ...more like a stroll in the park then gradually up'd it to a run in the park.

The burning sensation is normal, it's when the itching starts man  ooooo-yaaaaaa


----------



## SuperRips

You got dissovable stitches right?


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> You got dissovable stitches right?


 Stitches were taken out on my last appOintment lol which was on 6th may if i recall correctly

all i have left now is a tape on both of my nipples

doc said i csn take it off if i want later and so i am slowly peeling it off day by day to avoid causing to much discomfort to my skin lol


----------



## SuperRips

Take the tape off let them nips have some air. Gently though else you'll pull your nipple clean off and you'll have to have some new ones tattood on


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> Take the tape off let them nips have some air. Gently though else you'll pull your nipple clean off and you'll have to have some new ones tattood on


 Lmao I know lol, the tape he applied is super strong so I have to be extra careful, I make it lose everyday during shower time lol, then I peel off a little then the next day make it wet and peel off again

This way I am progressing without having to pull it hard.

I am so far 30% in

Oh forgot to mention he gave me this sticky rectangular foam like pads and told me to put it on my chest to help skin retract and to avoid causing the chest to sag lol so I guess nipples can't breath anyways even if I take off the tape? Because pads will still be there.

They give my vest an extra tightness tbh


----------



## SuperRips

Bloody ell, you'll have gyno again by time you get to actually take them off lol. Well just follow the advice of your surgeon I guess cos least then your warranty won't be void :thumb

What compression vest has he have You? It's not one of them sexy beige gilf bras is it :huh:


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> Bloody ell, you'll have gyno again by time you get to actually take them off lol. Well just follow the advice of your surgeon I guess cos least then your warranty won't be void :thumb
> 
> What compression vest has he have You? It's not one of them sexy beige gilf bras is it :huh:


 It's day 24

I think I developed a seroma...

Numbness has gone down a ton but area under nipples is hard as a rock and looks like gynoish especially the chest muscle near the armpit area.

Is this seroma, will it resolve on its own

My vest isn't even tight enough anymore, there's still a burning sensation occasionally when my vest is lose

Wtf is going on

I am.kinda scared like maybe gyno is returning


----------



## SuperRips

Haha no it's not returning, it's called recovering. Around this time the area will be tender still due to the trauma your chest area has been through. The seroma would feel squishy and definitely not hard.

The vest doesn't need to be mega tight but should be tight enough to compress the area.

Your surgeon has performed this procedure before right???

Have you spoken with him to discuss any of the issues you think you are having?

Always the best port of call


----------



## swole troll

@SuperRips how long was it before you were back training each body part again?


----------



## SuperRips

swole troll said:


> @SuperRips how long was it before you were back training each body part again?


 I was back to full strength training at around week 7/8 only because of the seroma I had. Around week 5 I was back in the gym though doing very restricted light weight. It was mainly cv then with light weights thrown in at the end.


----------



## swole troll

SuperRips said:


> I was back to full strength training at around week 7/8 only because of the seroma I had. Around week 5 I was back in the gym though doing very restricted light weight. It was mainly cv then with light weights thrown in at the end.


 Yikes

I was hoping that I could be back training around the 3-4 week mark at the latest (squats, deads and rows)

I'll pour a load of gh and gh secretagogues in and hopefully speeds things up considerably


----------



## SuperRips

I've known some to go back after 3 weeks but God knows how they did that. I'd be too paranoid of pulling/tearing something.


----------



## swole troll

SuperRips said:


> I've known some to go back after 3 weeks but God knows how they did that. I'd be too paranoid of pulling/tearing something.


 is it a psychological thing or did your chest actually still feel tight and painful around this time?


----------



## SuperRips

swole troll said:


> is it a psychological thing or did your chest actually still feel tight and painful around this time?


 Yes my chest did still feel sore still at wk 3 and the numbness hadn't completely gone. It was still quite bruised even on my right pec where I had no issues at all, In fact the numbness didn't completely vanish for a good 15 weeks iirc but I put my slower recovery down to having that seroma developing. The first heavy session I was real paranoid as it still felt tight at the time I went back into heavy sessions (wk7/8) but you kinda know when it's right.

My main concern was where the scar tissue formed, it felt weird and could feel what I thought was some sort of split in the tissue but after speaking to wojtek he assured me all the feelings I had at that time was completely normal.

See how you go after 3/4weeks and just access the state your in and how you feel.


----------



## SuperRips

What I forgot to mention also was from when I noticed the seroma developing to the drainage was around 3 weeks and I remember wojtek saying if I was back in Poland he could have drained it a couple times there and then preventing it from getting as big as it did so the seroma slowed the recovery down quite a bit.

I had a scan done on my chest due to being referred by the urgent care department down the hospital but this wasn't till after it drained. I could see clearly where it had developed. Once it had drained though the healing went a lot quicker than I thought it would.

I can't tell you how tempted I was to drain it myself as it was really getting me down. I was that close but bottled it!


----------



## swole troll

SuperRips said:


> What I forgot to mention also was from when I noticed the seroma developing to the drainage was around 3 weeks and I remember wojtek saying if I was back in Poland he could have drained it a couple times there and then preventing it from getting as big as it did so the seroma slowed the recovery down quite a bit.
> 
> I had a scan done on my chest due to being referred by the urgent care department down the hospital but this wasn't till after it drained. I could see clearly where it had developed. Once it had drained though the healing went a lot quicker than I thought it would.
> 
> I can't tell you how tempted I was to drain it myself as it was really getting me down. I was that close but bottled it!


 thanks for your write up mate

all useful info

im only in poland i think 3 days post op but ill keep on top of the recovery

if anything looks a miss ill visit the GP here


----------



## RaaX

So i was trying to show my younger bro a judoka move from a vid lol

the retard slipped and hit his knee on my right chest while i was down

i didn't feel any pain but the area definitely has gotten larger slightly...

sleeping on my back is becomingg a problem also and sometimes at night i turn to the side and sleep and this probably contributing to my swollen chest even more...

feelsbadmane.jpg


----------



## SuperRips

Worse part from me was spooning the mrs, felt like I was squashing the pec.

Sleeping on your back all night though is hard, id wake up and be laying on my front.

Hows the swelling now anyway? Did it defo swell up after your little bro kicked your ass?


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> Worse part from me was spooning the mrs, felt like I was squashing the pec.
> 
> Sleeping on your back all night though is hard, id wake up and be laying on my front.
> 
> Hows the swelling now anyway? Did it defo swell up after your little bro kicked your ass?


 Right side is horrible

i had another accident a few days ago and surprisingly its always my right pec that gets hit...

still swollen , more swollen than my left


----------



## SuperRips

Does it feel firm if you press it or more squishy kinda thing?

Have you spoke to your surgeon about it?

Take it you still wearing the compression


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> Does it feel firm if you press it or more squishy kinda thing?
> 
> Have you spoke to your surgeon about it?
> 
> Take it you still wearing the compression


 the side area of my chest is kinda swollen and it does feel sort of watery which i think is seroma buildup

haven't spoken with him yet, relying on the 8th july appointment lol...

yeah lol, don't feel like taking it off in hopes off that it will retract skin more lols


----------



## SuperRips

I wouldn't wait till 8th July if I was you just in case if it is a seroma building up then you want to catch it before it gets bigger because what it does is it prolongs your recovery/healing and can potentially damage tissues from the expansion around that area. If you can get it checked out soon as poss then if they can start draining it then it's a big plus but they might say don't worry about it.

It may not be a seroma, could just be the way your body is healing as everyone is different. Best to be safe than sorry!

Some like to let it self drain but that gets to a point where your pec will look like a melon ready to explode everywhere ha.


----------



## RaaX

SuperRips said:


> I wouldn't wait till 8th July if I was you just in case if it is a seroma building up then you want to catch it before it gets bigger because what it does is it prolongs your recovery/healing and can potentially damage tissues from the expansion around that area. If you can get it checked out soon as poss then if they can start draining it then it's a big plus but they might say don't worry about it.
> 
> It may not be a seroma, could just be the way your body is healing as everyone is different. Best to be safe than sorry!
> 
> Some like to let it self drain but that gets to a point where your pec will look like a melon ready to explode everywhere ha.


 Hmmm. will contact him then


----------



## SuperRips

I thought mine was a hematoma at first because how red the area was but wasn't. If the seroma is allowed to fill up to an extent where its looking to release then it will go to the weakest point and in my case it was the corner of the scar where they made the incision, it literally popped during the night and that's still with the compression on.

I assisted it in the sink with draining then took myself off to urgent care department where the doc drained it again.....then that night it filled slightly so I drained the last. What a relief when it goes down though, looked 100 times better. Some docs say they like to let it drain itself because putting a needle into it and draining it out can cause infection but coommmmmeee on.....

So what I'm saying is that if you catch it before it bursts then at least it can be sucked out rather than putting pressure on your healing incisions/scars and force itself out through the weakest tissue.

I'll be going to see the surgeon who looked after me when the seroma appeared soon for a check up (July) as they asked me to keep them updated etc and they wanted to keep an eye on things. My left nipple has an ever so small growth on the side, really small but noticable and annoying so the surgeon told me if I'm unhappy about it when I have the check up with them they will lance/laser it off for me :thumb 10 min job apparently...

I'll also add that 'wojtek' in Poland where I had the surgery was and has been a true pro right from the start, I've been keeping in touch sending him updated pics as he likes to keep a lot on healing etc. When the seroma appeared he was telling me get a flight back over and stay for a few days so he can drain it a few times ha if he had of paid for the ticket I would have done, he offered me 2 nights free stay in the apartments aswell.


----------



## RaaX

Update on week 7.

members said applying bio oil helps with healing

applied it on my nipples

within 40 minutes i developed a bump on right nipple that got itchy af fast... washed off bio oil

applied aloe vera on my nipples immediately,it gave me some relief from the itching but the fu**ing bump is there, i think i developed a god damn INFECTION from bio oil

applied aloe vera gel on some plasters and placed it on my nipples to maybe get rid of the infection

fu**ing scared now in case my nipple falls off... f**k....

Dead srs


----------



## Growing Lad

RaaX said:


> Update on week 7.
> 
> members said applying bio oil helps with healing
> 
> applied it on my nipples
> 
> within 40 minutes i developed a bump on right nipple that got itchy af fast... washed off bio oil
> 
> applied aloe vera on my nipples immediately,it gave me some relief from the itching but the fu**ing bump is there, i think i developed a god damn INFECTION from bio oil
> 
> applied aloe vera gel on some plasters and placed it on my nipples to maybe get rid of the infection
> 
> fu**ing scared now in case my nipple falls off... f**k....
> 
> Dead srs


 Bio oil does s**t all, 2 plastic surgeons told me there's zero proof that it helps heal anything or prevent stretch marks anymore than a normal moisturisers would.

Really doubt you'd get infection at 7 weeks post op


----------



## swole troll

Growing Lad said:


> Bio oil does s**t all, 2 plastic surgeons told me there's zero proof that it helps heal anything or prevent stretch marks anymore than a normal moisturisers would.
> 
> Really doubt you'd get infection at 7 weeks post op


 thats one thing ive really not looked into a great deal and just assumed that bio oil was a worthy investment post op for scar healing

you say it does s**t all but assuming i have some to hand (mrs got some lying about) is it worth using at all or is it actually inferior to regular moisturizer?


----------



## Sasnak

swole troll said:


> thats one thing ive really not looked into a great deal and just assumed that bio oil was a worthy investment post op for scar healing
> 
> you say it does s**t all but assuming i have some to hand (mrs got some lying about) is it worth using at all or is it actually inferior to regular moisturizer?


 I've a mate who used papaw oil on scars as a result of burns and he was impressed with the results although again, as to whether oil of Olay would do the same is open to debate. What he did learn is never use petrol to light a pile of garden rubbish.


----------



## Growing Lad

swole troll said:


> thats one thing ive really not looked into a great deal and just assumed that bio oil was a worthy investment post op for scar healing
> 
> you say it does s**t all but assuming i have some to hand (mrs got some lying about) is it worth using at all or is it actually inferior to regular moisturizer?


 No if you've got it then by all means use it, just saying I wouldn't make a special effort or pay more over a regular Moisturiser to get bio oil


----------



## RaaX

Growing Lad said:


> Bio oil does s**t all, 2 plastic surgeons told me there's zero proof that it helps heal anything or prevent stretch marks anymore than a normal moisturisers would.
> 
> Really doubt you'd get infection at 7 weeks post op


 Lol you were right

it wasn't an infraction

idk wtf it was or why it happened but aloe vera on plasters overnight helped get rid of it completely

going to be extra careful from now on


----------

